

Britons could face charges for breaking US copyrights - eblackburn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jul/03/us-anti-piracy-extradition-prosecution
"The jurisdiction we have over these sites right now really is the use of the domain name registry system in the United States. That's the key."&#60;p&#62;How far does US jurisdiction stretch? Will this alienate other nations and impair international co-operation for the sake of a failing business mode?
======
tobylane
"is actively pursuing those within its perceived jurisdiction" Last I checked,
only Spain had the (very-limited) self-given authority to do that, mostly to
chase down genocidal dictators (and since the Hague I think it's inactive)

UK judges already have the ability to judge whether the crime deserves
deportation, but the UK-US agreement isn't at all even, and probably skips
this. Germany wanted someone, but he hadn't broken a UK law so he didn't go.
Personally I hope he is able to take this to some higher court like the
Supreme court (formerly house of lords) and take out the uneven bits of the
UK-US agreements.

------
nextparadigms
It might be the time for people to move behind the idea of _abolishing
copyright_. Better start early than too late. Maybe Ron Paul could go with it,
if a lot of people suggest it to him?

